# [Aporte] Datasheets (Tr, IC, Valvular, etc.)



## JBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Buenas! Dejo unos cuantos Datasheets, desde Válvulas hasta diodos, transitores, IC, etc.

Acá dejo una listita de los datasheets en cuestión (Voy actualizando de acuerdo a los datasheets que voy consiguiendo):


```
2N2222
2N2222A
2N3055
2N3904
2N5401
2N5551
2SA1494
2SA1837
2SB817
2SC945
2SC3858
2SC4570
2SD1047
A1015
AN17821A
BA1330
BA4558
BC107-8-9
BC546
BC549-50
BC556B
BC559
BD135-9
BD136-8-40
BU508
BU508A
BUV48
C945
DS1669
HA12413
ICL7107
JRC4558
KA7924
KBPC1004
KBPC1010
LB1403N
LB1412
LM134
LM138-338
LM317
LM340
LM350
LM1875
LM2678
LM3886
LM3914
LM3915
LM3916
LM4780
LM7805
LM7812
LM7915AC
LT317
LT1083
MJ15003
MJ15004
MJ21195-D
MUR840
NE555
STK00
STK0040II
STK433-434
STK2030
STK3042
STK4048II
STK4104II
STK4102II
STR50103
TA7630P
TA7666P
TDA1558Q
TDA1562
TDA2005
TDA2009
TDA2009A
TDA2030
TDA2050 
TDA2822
TDA2822D
TDA3653
TDA4601
TDA7294
TDA7394
TDA9808
TIP35
TIP36
TIP41
TIP41C
TIP2955-3055
TIP2966
TIP3055
TL071
TL072
TL082
TPA3122D
TR-2SC1740
UPC1237
UPC2581
UPC4570
UTCTA2003

[B][U][SIZE="4"]Valvulares [I](Modelo-Marca-Año)[/I] :[/SIZE][/U][/B]

5ar4-amperex1958
5ar4-ge1959
5au4-ge1960
5u4gb-jj2009
6an8-sylvania
6bm8-sed1996
6ca4-rca1960
6cg7-ge1956
6cw4-rca1963
6DJ8
6fq7-rca
6gw8-rca1965
6L6
6L6GB
6L6GC
6l6gc-jj2003
6l6gc-sed1996
6l6gc-sed2001
6l6wgb-tungsol
6n1p-sed1999
12at7-rca1954
12au7a-rca1961
12au7eh
12ax7eh
12ax7-rca1962
12ax7-sed2001
12ax7-sylvania1955
12ay7-rca1953
12bh7a-rca1955
12dw7-sylvania1961
13cw4-rca1964
5687-ge1959
5751-ge1952
5751-siemens1963
5751wa-tungsol
5814a-siemens1964
5814wa-tungsol
5881-tungsol1962
6550a-ge1972
6550c-sed1998
6550c-sed2001
6678-rca1959
7025-rca1959
7027a-rca1959
7027-jj2005
7027-rca1958
7586-philips1962
7587-lorentz1962
7587-philips1962
7895-rca1961
8056-siemens1964
8203
8627
b329-mov1955
b339-mov1955
b719-mov1955
e82cc-lorenz1962
e83cc-lorenz1962
e88cc-jj2003
e188cc-philips1962
ecc81-jj2003
ecc81-philips1969
ecc81-rft1956
ecc82-jj2003
ecc82-philips1954
ecc82-philips1969
ecc82-rft1956
ecc83-mazda1963
ecc83-philips1970
ecc83-rft1956
ecc83s-jj2003
ecc83-telefunken1954
ecc84-philips1956
ecc84-rft1956
ecc85-philips1969
ecc85-rft1956
ecc86-philips1958
ecc88-philips1958
ecc803s-jj2005
ecc832-jj2003
ecf82-rft1956
ecl82-philips1969
ecl84-philips1958
ecl86-telefunken1961
ef86-philips1970
ef86-sed1996
el34-jj2003
el34-philips1969
el34-sed1997
el34-sed2001
el34-sed2002
el34-telefunken1955
el84-jj2003
el84-philips1969
ez80-philips1953
ez81-jj2005
ez81-philips1970
gz32-philips1949
gz34-philips1958
gz34-philips1970
gz34s-jj2003
gz34-telefunken1963
kt66-mov77
kt66-osram
kt77-mov77
kt88-jj2003
kt88-mov74
kt88-sed1999
kt88-sed2001
kt88s-teslovak1996
kt88-tesla
Philips_EL6471
sv83-sed1997
```

*Información extra:*

Los datasheets estan comprimidos en un ".rar" y están compuesto por dos carpetas (Datasheets y Datasheets Valvulares), las cuales pesan (Ambas) 58MB (Comprimidos) y 65MB (Descomprimidos).

A medida que vaya consiguiendo más datasheets, voy a ir actualizando la lista, y agregandolos en el archivo comprimido.

Espero que les sea de utilidad.


*Links de descarga:* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4myb1of9t9yd3hl
http://www.4shared.com/rar/M6gnpL7H/Datasheets__JBE.html


----------



## Psyke (Feb 13, 2013)

Buenisimo, me viene genial, muchisimas gracias


----------

